# anxiety, stress, panic attacks



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

I had a thread going regarding anxiety, stress and panic, and now the thread is gone. Has it been deleted, or moved somewhere else?I posted last night too, and today it's not here.I had some nice responses and had asked anyone with similar feelings to email me, and we could talk.any ideas on where the thread is?Linda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Was it "anxiety, depression and IBS"? If that's the one (it has your name), it is about 4 posts down. wHen someone new posts, the 1st one in line goes down. But, it's still there!


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Tiss,I'm very new here, and I haven't a clue as to where you mean, when you say 4 postings down.I pressed "previous post", but it was someone else's.Please fill me in.. Feeling a bit stupid at the moment Linda


----------



## DivaMom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, Linda!I'm still figuring my way around here, too. Go back to the main Bulletin Board page: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi and look down the LEFT side of the page. See the topics? See "Managing Anxiety"? Click on it. (To the right you'll see the latest post by you or me or Tiss). Now, in the "Managing Anxiety" page, you'll see lots of threads. Our original thread was 8 entries down, started June 10, "Anxiety and Depression with IBS". See?Hope that helps. Hope you're feeling better. I had an almost normal afternoon and evening, for which I am thankful! I have to play piano at 9:00AM tomorrow and am a bit anxious about making it out of the house in time and "all done", if you catch my drift.Keep your chin up!suzanneliles###cox-internet.com


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks Divamom, Now I get it. I appreciate your help.Linda


----------

